# Raw Eggs Biotin/Avidin



## roastchicken (Mar 20, 2009)

i need some HELP
this is a thread that i'm sure is repeatedly approached however - (important points in bold ok)

 I'm bulking right now and as part of my breakfast i consume 3 double yolk eggs raw and quite often i repeat this once later in the day to supplement my protein intake between meals , now i understand the whole argument that avidin blocks biotin or whatever and this is bad but i consume lots of yolks ,*i understand these contain high amounts of biotin so avidin from the egg white shouldn't be a problem?* i have religously followed this for about 3 months and training is mad right now and i'm packing on pounds of lean mass ( 28lbs if any1 was interested). Furthermore i have recently read on various forums that *protein levels are actually lower in raw eggs compared to the same amount cooked ,is this true?* SHOULD I SCRAP THE ROCKY ROUTINE AND JUST HARD BOIL ? RAW IS SOOO CONVENIENT!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2009)

its true, they need to be cooked otherwise the BV is lower


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

Nuke 'em - they scramble in five minutes that way. 

Raw's nasty - salmonella's another problem.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 21, 2009)

There isn't that much protein in an egg, unless you are doing dozens per day (in which case I would hope you were taking out some yolks due to fat content).

Yes, the yolk is where the biotin primarily is. People who do the whites only sometimes run into biotin deficiency.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

He's bulking - the fat in eggs is great for that. The yolk is actually reasonably safe to eat raw, too - it's the white that has the avidin.


----------



## roastchicken (Mar 21, 2009)

thank you for your responses -  just to add i have been known to consume up to a dozen raw a day (including double yolks), this amounts to around 100 g of protein so i'm told - i'm not to worried about salmonella as i get my eggs direct from the farmer who i know personally and vaccinates all his hens. 
The trouble is i actually prefer raw to cooked as generally i am not a big fan of eggs ,i'm more likely to gag eating scrambled or hard boiled as i am just downing off 6 raw. this is really getting to me as this morning i ate 3 hard boiled with my porridge and protein shake and was feeling rough. conclusive evidence is what i really need


----------

